# 1954 24'' schwinn phantom



## ortega (Nov 12, 2009)

hello, i'm new to this forum. i might be able to get my hands on a 24'' 1954 schwinn phantom. I dont know much about bikes. can anyone tell me anything about it? is it worth much. here are some bad pictures, all i can get.


----------



## MIDGETSTINGRAY68 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Ortega*

Are you sure thats a 24 inch that bike looks like a 26 inch,but if it has original paint  and it has everything on it original its worth it ,but if its not ill give him $150 up to 200,good luck with it,j.j.


----------



## ortega (Nov 15, 2009)

yes im sure its sure its a 24'' from the the serial i think its from nov 52. its f39825


----------

